# Outlook 2007 Won't SEND/RECEIVE anymore



## registry (May 9, 2008)

Please help. I have Windows Vista Premium, running on Toshiba A215-S4747, and Microsoft Office 2007 and Outlook 2007.

Until about a week ago, Outlook 2007 ran fine (although very slow to boot up). But then the other day it stopped SEND/RECEIVE when I hit the SEND/RECEIVE icon. Everything else appears to work normally. I can read old emails, etc. I don't get any error messages. When I click the SEND/RECEIVE icon, the egg timer shows up for a nano second but then nothing happens. I also can't manually send emails when I hit SEND after typing an email. I don't know that much about how to find all the files on my computer to cure the problem. Can anyone offer assistance?

Thanks very much.
John


----------



## psurmacki (Jun 30, 2010)

I have the same problem - did you found a fix for this?


----------

